# plastisol ink question



## INKMYTHINGS (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,
Can Plastisol ink be used on a 65% polyester, 35% combed ringspun cotton jersey material? I only have a flash dryer. 

thank you


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

INKMYTHINGS said:


> Hi,
> Can Plastisol ink be used on a 65% polyester, 35% combed ringspun cotton jersey material? I only have a flash dryer.
> 
> thank you


Hi. the short answer yes, but you really should be using a conveyor dryer to get the consistency as
plastisol does need to be heated for 10sec at minimum of 360 degrees and its hard to guage what
your getting from flash drying it....


----------



## INKMYTHINGS (Mar 18, 2017)

thank you....i have a temp gun to help me with that and so far it's been successful.


----------



## cfree (Oct 26, 2010)

If you must do it with only a flash, I would heat it a few times under the flash so it gets a better cure with out scorching. 

Also stretch ink on the garment after it cools. if the ink cracks, you didn't cure it enough.

Good Luck.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Plastisol cures at 320-325 degrees unless you're using a low temp ink. Those can cure at 280 degrees. Dwell time is determined by how much ink you have. The heat must get all the way through the ink into the shirt. You also might try inks made for Polyester that have really good dye blockers in them.


----------



## codyscottbarry (Apr 5, 2016)

yes, you can use plastisol.
with just flash dryer is fine too.
Just make sure that it reaches the curing temperature.....and....not to close to the flash dryer...about 10 inches or a foot away is good (just so you don't scorch the fabric and the curing is not so abrupt.


----------

